# price drop for rebel T2i/ 60D



## galwithawand (Mar 2, 2011)

I was so close to buying a 60D but then the rebates started and all the prices shot up in a day. Now even amazon is selling it at 1199 despite the low price of 1099 pre-rebate. calumet is also selling for 1199 compared to it's 1079 pre-rebate price.
I'm new to this dslr thing so I would like to know if there are any trends in prices the past years? When can I expect the price of 60D to drop again or will it even ever drop(especially with 600D coming out with a close price point). If 60D price is stuck so high up, then I'll probably consider a rebel t2i so I would need some advices on the price drop of t2i when t3i comes out too, as in how long I need to wait for the drop and how big the drop will be.
TIA!


----------

